# Lorgakor's Picture Thread part II



## Lorgakor (Feb 25, 2006)

New camera, new picture thread.

Freshly molted _B. emilia_. It is about 2.5 or so inches, and I was able to sex it, it's a boy.:8o 



Okay, I just ran into a little problem with my computer, I'll be back to post more pics in a little while. Cheers!


----------



## Camberwell (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats it! 

i had forgotten which was next on my list, until just now, Thankyou 

Beautiful pictures 

Camberwell


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Camberwell, I definitely recommend this species, they are gorgeous and docile.

More pics.

_B. emilia_ molt.


_C. elegans_, 1/6"


_N. chromatus_


Big booty _A. huriana_


_B. ruhnaui_ in premolt


----------



## David DeVries (Feb 26, 2006)

i love your B. emilia. I really want one.:drool:


----------



## The Juice (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice looking B.Emilia, That is high on my wishlist


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 26, 2006)

nice pics.  what kind of camera did you get?  

i agree, b emilia is the next brachy i'll get, barely didn't make it on my last order but i had to cut myself off somewhere heh.  

how big is your n chromatus?  i've got 2 but they are very small still, the bigger one is 1cm or so heh.  was wondering when the striping starts becoming more noticable.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice elegans, you will LOVE this species


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 26, 2006)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nice pics.  what kind of camera did you get?
> 
> i agree, b emilia is the next brachy i'll get, barely didn't make it on my last order but i had to cut myself off somewhere heh.
> 
> how big is your n chromatus?  i've got 2 but they are very small still, the bigger one is 1cm or so heh.  was wondering when the striping starts becoming more noticable.


I got a Sony DSCH1. I'm really enjoying it so far.
The _N. chromatus_ is about two inches. There isn't much red showing on the abdomen, but the stripes have been showing for the last couple molts. 

Thanks for the comments everyone!
And Mori, I'm already loving the _C. elegans_! It is just so small and cute!


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

I had two 1/6" elegans but they both died  

I think I added too much moisture to thier vials because they both died shortly after I did it..

lesson learned.......


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 27, 2006)

_P. miranda_





_A. huriana_


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 3, 2006)

My _B. ruhnaui_ finally molted. I think it actually has made it to one inch! 


_Acanthoscurria sp_. mature male.


Here's my _T. blondi_ and his big bald butt. 



_E. campestratus_. I don't know how old she is, but I've had her for over a year and she still hasn't molted. She eats every now and then.


Not a tarantula, but here are a couple pics of _B. discoidalis_. I've had these guys _forever_ and they still aren't breeding. Stupid roaches.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great lookin T's!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 21, 2006)

_N. chromatus_ in premolt again.



_P. regalis_. It's really hard to get pics of him, he's _very_ flighty.





And all I ever see of my _E. cyanognathus_ sling. It has molted since this picture.


_A huriana_


_B. emilia_. I recently sold this little guy. I miss him already.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 21, 2006)

You've got some nice T's, your pokies are gorgeous.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you, the pokies are definitely some of my favorites. Now I just need more of them!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 22, 2006)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

>


i hope i left the right link in the quote there..but this (or the second roach pic) pic is awesome! 

too bad you got rid of your emilia.  heh i wish you'd have told me you were letting it go :}

edit...ahh thats right..forgot it was a male.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you! Those roaches are so fast I had to catch one in a deli cup to get a few pics of it. 
As for the B. emilia, I hated to let him go but I had promised him to someone. I do have another one though, a small sling. And I'm in Canada so I couldn't have sent him to you!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice pictures, what size is the N.chromatus in the first pic?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

It's about 1.75" right now, hopefully it will have more colour when it molts, which should be soon!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 22, 2006)

mine just recently molted, to about 1" and is just showing the white stripoes, i cant wait till mine starts showing more color, do you have molt records for yours?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

Why yes, yes I do! 

I bought two in June '05 at .25"

Spider one (Bucephalus from above picture)
07-12-2005
08-15-2005
10-02-2005
11-22-2005
01-24-2006

Spider two(which I recently sold)
07-21-2005
08-31-2005
10-21-2005
12-20-2005
It molted again after I sold it.

They grew basically in quarter inch to half inch spurts, are they are great eaters.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 22, 2006)

wow molted month after month ahah, very nice thank you, whats the size of spider 1 in the last date?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2006)

It's currently about 1.75".


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 22, 2006)

wow after all those molts only about that size? ah wat nvm it started at .25" right? so ya i see why, thats actually pretty good!


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2006)

Well the _N. chromatus _molted last night. It looks fabulous! The stripes on the legs are so much more prominent. I will be sure to post some pics of it when I get home from work. I thought I saw it chewing on the molt, but I hope not as it should be big enough for me to sex. 
I will have other pics as well as I went picture crazy during feeding time last night!


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2006)

Well here's Bucephalus all fresh and purty! Unfortunately the molt was munched and unsexable. My _C. elegans_ also molted today, maybe I can get some pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's some more pics I took while feeding last night.

_P. miranda_


_P. regalis_



_Acanthoscurria sp_. mature male.


_G. pulchra_



_
A. versicolor_


_E. campestratus_



_B. smithi_ in premolt.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2006)

_H. lividum_


_H. schmidti_ sling in premolt.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2006)

wow gorgeous N.chromatus, whats the size now? 

In fact all your spiders are gorgeous! Id really love to see some enclsore pics, they look very nice from some of the pictures.

you are so lucky, you havea G.pulchra and a P.regalis, 2 Ts ive been craving for awhile.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 27, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> wow gorgeous N.chromatus, whats the size now?
> 
> In fact all your spiders are gorgeous! Id really love to see some enclsore pics, they look very nice from some of the pictures.
> 
> you are so lucky, you havea G.pulchra and a P.regalis, 2 Ts ive been craving for awhile.


Thanks demonhunter!  I haven't had a chance to measure it since it molted, but I estimate that it is around two or more inches now. It grew enough to need a new enclosure now!
My enclosures aren't too special, pretty utilitarian, but I can post some pics of them when I get home from work later. 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 27, 2006)

Dang your lucky, i really want my to grow! Its really showing some nice colors now huh! mine still only has dull white stripes, and thats it for its adult colors for now. 

Oh that would be awesome! CAnt wait. thanks!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's a few more pics.
Freshly molted _T. blondi,_ mature male.





Here's Kitty, my _B. emilia_ sling who hasn't molted in seven months! And she probably hasn't eaten in four.


Did some rehousing last night.
_H. schmidti_, newly molted. First time I've seen a threat display from a sling! Cute little bugger!




_P. miranda_ in premolt. I'm really looking forward to this molt.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 9, 2006)

_A. versicolor_




_
A. huriana_





_C. elegans_


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 9, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> Dang your lucky, i really want my to grow! Its really showing some nice colors now huh! mine still only has dull white stripes, and thats it for its adult colors for now.
> 
> Oh that would be awesome! CAnt wait. thanks!


Hi Demonhunter,
Sorry I took so long, but here are some pics of my enclosures. As I mentioned, they aren't really too spectacular. 
_
P. regalis_ in smallest size exo terra.

_B. smithi_ in 2.5 gallon tank.

_P. lugardi_ in 2.5 gallon tank.

_E. campestratus_ in 5 gallon tank.

_H. lividum_ in tall round kritter keeper thing.

_Acanthoscurria sp._ on left and _G. pulchra_ on right in kritter keepers with homemade cork hides. 

_A. seemani_ in kritter keeper.

_N. chromatus_ in small kritter keeper.

_P. miranda_ in tall container, _C. elegans_ in small cube from Michael's.

_A. versicolor_ and_ A. huriana_ in two green lidded containers, _E. cyanognathus_ and _H. schmidti_ in blue lidded containers and _B. emilia_ and _B. ruhnaui_ in small tupperwares in the front.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 18, 2006)

Couple more pictures of Hagrid, I had to rehouse him last night, put him back into his big 15 gallon tank (He had been in a smaller tupperware container while he molted due to a mite problem). I was hoping to sell him so I wouldn't have to rehouse him again, but oh well. As you can see from his butt in the air he flicked a whole lot of hairs at me! Itchy!






And here's Loki, my freshly molted _G. pulchra_.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 18, 2006)

*Some very nice T's there - I may have to increase my wish list lol - it's currently sitting at 33 lol - Will the madness ever end? (I hope not lol :drool: )

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Rosana! And you already have an awesome collection!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 11, 2006)

Some new pictures
_
E. cyanognathus_



_G. pulchra_ sticking his butt in the air.

_N. chromatus_ trying to hide in a corner.

_P. miranda_

_P. regalis_

My _B. emilia_ sling _finally_ molted after almost eight months.

_T. blondi_ mature male with a roach.

_E. campestratus_


----------



## Lorgakor (May 30, 2006)

*Latest pictures*

_A. versicolor_ molted since the last pictures.




_B. emilia_


_B. ruhnaui_


_N. chromatus_ also molted since the last pictures.



_B. smithi_ also recently molted.



_A. seemani_. She has browned out alot, hopefully she will molt soon.


_G. pulchra_


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 11, 2006)

*More pics*

_P. miranda_ newly molted. Bad pictures, but best I could get without disturbing her too much.




Here is a crab spider my sister found in her garden. It was still there when I went to visit so I got some pics of it.

_
A. huriana_





_C. elegans_ Again through plastic, so not so clear.


----------



## Skypainter (Jun 11, 2006)

Great Shots:clap:  Your A. huriana is beautiful, I want one!:drool:


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Skypainter. 

Now today I say goodbye to my very first tarantulas.

Red the _B. smithi_. He was my first spider, I got him as a little seven legged sling. Now he is close to maturity and is off to meet some of Martin and Amanda's girls. Bye bye Red!

Hagrid the _T. blondi_. I bought him two days after Red, and he matured into a big boy a couple months ago. I hope he fathers lots of babies! Bye bye Hagrid! (I know the pics are a little dark, but we packed him up outside and it was getting dark out)


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 27, 2006)

*New additions and pics*

This will be a bit of a photo dump. Some molts, some new additions, and some just because. 

_E. cyanognathus_ pre-molt


Post-molt



New addition _C. cyaneopubescens_


New addtions _P. pulcher_. I got two of these, but this is the only shot I could get. This is the healthy one, the other one sustained some sort of shipping injury and is really unhealthy. I don't anticipate that it will survive. It can hardly walk on its own.


New addition _Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_. I got two of these, but no good pictures. I'll get some eventually.


New additions
_P. metallica_ #1


_P. metallica _#2


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 27, 2006)

*More*

_A. huriana_



_N. chromatus_, this spider turned demented overnight. 


_G. pulchra_


----------



## becca81 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!  The _A. huriana_ is gorgeous!


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> He was my first spider, I got him as a little seven legged sling. Now he is close to maturity and is off to meet some of Martin and Amanda's girls. Bye bye Red!



He'll be in GREAT hands


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Becca!  

Nerri, I know he is in good hands, I was very happy that they agreed to take him. I hope he gives them lots of little babies someday!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 8, 2006)

Got a couple new spiders yesterday.

_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_



_Haplopelma schmidti_



And some recent molts,

_Brachyplema ruhnaui_



_Brachypelma emilia_



_Eupalaestrus campestratus_ Charlotte just molted for the very first time in my care. I have had her for a year and a half, and she finally molted for me!



Well that's it for molts and new arrivals. My _C. elegans_ also molted, but I haven't gotten any pics of her yet.

But, I also have done some rehousing, so here are some more pics.

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_


Haplopelma schmidti 


_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 9, 2006)

Some new pictures.

Palpal emboli of unidentified _Acanthoscurria sp._



_Aphonopelma seemani_ adult female.



_Haplopelma schmidti_ large sling.



_
Cyriocosmus elegans_ large sling. Sorry for the bad shot, it never comes out of its burrow.

_
P. miranda_ juvie.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 9, 2006)

A few more.

_Haplopelma lividum_ adult female.

_
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling.



_Avicularia versicolor_ juvie.




_Grammostola pulchra_ juvie.


_Eupalaestrus campestratus_ adult female.


----------



## urs (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice collection! Great pics! :clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 11, 2006)

*New additions.*

New additions this week.

_Crassicrus lamanai_. I got two of these little ones.



_Psalmopeus pulcher_.



_Bonnetina rudloffi._



_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis._ This little one spent the first night in an ICU, it was in a death curl and shaking when it arrived. But it ate a dead cricket and seems to be doing better now. 


_Brachypelma albopilosum._


And last is a shot of my very newly molted_ Avicularia huriana._


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 13, 2006)

Couple of _Avicularia versicolor_ photos. Pigwidgeon has entered the gangly adolescent phase of life. Colours are between adult and sling, very pretty.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 22, 2006)

*A few more pictures.*

_Avicularia huriana_. She is aiming her butt at me during rehousing. Thankfully she didn't fire.


_Crassicrus lamanai_

_
Brachypelma emilia_. My widdle bitty Kitty is over a year old now, and just an inch!

_
Psalmopoeus pulcher_ newly molted.


_
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_. Sweetums is doing okay, I've been nursing it back to health. It ended up on my hand while I was changing the paper towel in the ICU that it has been living in. 

_
Haplopelma schmidti_



Very newly molted _Nhandu chromatus._


----------



## syndicate (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome pics!your pzb is a beauty


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Syndicate! Now if only I could find her a date!


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 13, 2006)

_Avicularia huriana_ with superworm.


----------



## Nilsson (Sep 14, 2006)

realy like ur Eupalaestrus campestratus!!, thats one of my favorite species!  I whant and need an adult feemale my self so im a bit jealous i must say


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay these pics aren't the greatest, but here are some of my newest additions. Some of these were taken during unpacking, that's why they suck. 

_Poecilotheria formosa_


_
Poecilotheria pederseni_


_
Poecilotheria rufilata_


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 24, 2006)

Other new additions

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ (got three of them, so now I have four)



_Holothele incei_ 


_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_



_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"_



Newly moulted _P. metallica_.


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 24, 2006)

Some more pictures.

_Nhandu chromatus_ juvenile male.




_Grammostola pulchra_ juvenile male.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 12, 2006)

Just a couple pics.
_
Ephebopus cyanognathus_

_
Psalmopoeus pulcher_


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 11, 2006)

I haven't posted any pics for a while, so here are a few.

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_. This is the one that arrived with shipping stress. It moulted and is now doing wonderfully.


_Brachypelma albiceps_


_Cyriocosmus elegans_






_Holothele incei_


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 11, 2006)

Okay, here is the rest, I had a bit of a computer hiccup.

_Bonnetina rudloffi_, newly moulted.



_Chromatopelma cyaneopubecsens_


_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_




_P. miranda_


_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_ with small roach.


_Crassicrus lamanai _in premoult



_Grammostola pulchra_, newest arrival.


_Poecilotheria formosa_ newly moulted.


----------



## Becky (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice pics!  gorgeous T's! I want an Ephebopus cyanognathus! Very nice!


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay! I finally got a comment!

Thanks Becky, much appreciated!


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

lol! thats ok  I am admiring your pictures again! Your P. miranda is gorgeous! infact...they ALL are! lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you! He should be moulting again very soon so I should have new pictures of him then.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 20, 2006)

Newly moulted _A. huriana.
_




I finally got a couple shots of my _A. versicolor_. This is the first time I've gotten a good look at him since he moulted about a month ago. He has just gained some adult colours.




Newly moulted _C. lamanai_.


Newly moulted _B. albopilosum_, still tiny!


----------



## x-fan (Nov 21, 2006)

holy mother of all avicularia, this versi is just awesome ))))


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you! He just now got his adult colours. You can still see the juvenile colouring a bit though, the ends of his legs still have that dark blue juvie colouring. I was really surprised at how gorgeous he is, it doesn't sink in until you see one in person! Now if only I could find him a girl, and the _A. huriana _a boy!


----------



## x-fan (Nov 21, 2006)

i've got a versi sling, it is about 1/2" with the legs. It's a real sweety, all day long building it's web )) can't w8 till it gets as big as yours. Once again great versi you have there, i hope mine will be a female but ... will see, it has all the time in the world to grow strong and healty )) i'll love it as strong as now no matter if it is a boy or a girl ))


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 7, 2006)

Here are a few shots of my very newly moulted _Cyriocosmus elegans_. I was able to sex it as female. 



The next day, she's darkened up alot.


_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_ also newly moulted.


_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_ Or not so blue!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 7, 2006)

man that Ornithoctonus sp. is really nice!id love to get some but to my knowledge they havent landed in the us yet :[


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 7, 2006)

You should see them now! They have moulted since then and the femurs are a nice black, and there is more patterning on their abdomens. And they are only about 1.5". I love dwarfs!   I have to rehouse them soon so I will get some new pics. Yeah hopefully they will become more common. I don't even know if anyone else in Canada has any. Which sucks for breeding prospects!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 7, 2006)

hehe send me some bro.would love to see new pics of them.im sure there burrowed up nice now tho


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 18, 2006)

Some pictures I took while rehousing. I have lots more pics coming, I've had to rehouse alot of them, they're all getting so big! 

_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"_ 
Spider #1




Spider #2 (both spiders are 1.5")




_Haplopelma schmidti_


_Ephebopus cyanognathus_. This spider was NOT happy about this!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice collection! Is your E.cyanognathus sexed?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 19, 2006)

the Koh Samui look awesome! 
im jealous


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 20, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:


> very nice collection! Is your E.cyanognathus sexed?


Thanks Greg, yes I was able to sex the last moult, he is a male. He's about 3-3.5", I'm not sure what size these guys mature at.


Thanks Syndicate, they are little cuties! I just wish I had more!


----------



## eman (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice collection you have there... congrats!

Eman


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you Eman! 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## becca81 (Dec 23, 2006)

Very nice, Laura! 

Your pictures keep getting better and better! :clap: :clap: 

Any idea of the max span for the _Ornithoctonus sp._?


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you Becca, much appreciated! 
Max leg span will be about 3".


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 3, 2007)

*Photo dump!*

More rehousing pics. 

_Cyriocosmus elegans_




_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_
Spider 1. I accidentally pulled one of its legs off while getting it out of the old container. Not sure how it happened. It moulted a short time later and is doing fine.


Spider 2


Spider 3



Spider 4 had a little hissy fit. Came barreling out of the old container and then proceeded to flip over and play dead. It was quite amusing.


Spider 5




_Poecilotheria formosa _


_Psalmoepeus pulcher_


_Peocilotheria metallica_ in premoult.



_Peocilotheria rufilata_ newly moulted.


_Peocilotheria pederseni_


_Peocilotheria miranda_ I haven't had this spider out for pictures for a long time, she has grown so much!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 3, 2007)

_Avicularia sp. poss. huriana_


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 3, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## tarsier (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the C. elegans and the P. miranda.  Very beautiful Ts.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome collection keep the picture coming :worship:


----------



## Staley (Jan 15, 2007)

*Good Pics*

I love this Avic .P


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

more great pics i love the c.elegans i want one so bad.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you for the comments everyone!


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 2, 2007)

*Some new pics*

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _


_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_ very newly moulted. I dug it up to rehouse it and found it had just moulted.


_Brachypelma albopilosum_

_
Psalmopoeus pulcher_ newly moulted.


_Grammostola pulchra _




_Brachypelma albiceps_


_Brachypelma emilia_


My spiders


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 2, 2007)

Great pics Laura! I like the rainbow containers  I am gonna have to see this collection of yours some day! I am jealous of all your multiples of everything wonderful! haha hey I recognize one of those containers! LOL


----------



## Natemass (Feb 2, 2007)

very nice photos keep them coming


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 2, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Great pics Laura! I like the rainbow containers  I am gonna have to see this collection of yours some day! I am jealous of all your multiples of everything wonderful! haha hey I recognize one of those containers! LOL


Thanks Christopher, I got those arboreal containers at Liquidation World, they were super cheap! Lol As you can see I still haven't seperated those scorpions, I'll get around to it eventually! 

Thanks Natemass!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 6, 2007)

A few new pics,

_Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_ 




_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"_ 



_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ 



_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_ large sling




_Brachypelma albopilosum_ 


_Eupalaestrus campestratus_ Here's something you don't see everyday, an angry PZB!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice shots Laura! been a few days since I have seen any new pics on your thread  man that PZB is such a fatty!!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol! Yeah she does have quite the booty huh? It's funny because she eats the least out of any of my spiders (other than the mature male). She eats maybe 2-3 crickets a month only. She even moulted out that fat.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello all, just some new pics. I had three new arrivals this week and I had some other pics as well.

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ - Tonks


_Haplopelma schmidti_ - This is Casanova Frankenstein. I rehoused him when I saw it was in pre-moult and it moulted the next morning. 




_Brachypelma albopilosum_ - Toodles, fairly newly moulted.


_Avicularia versicolor_ - Pigwidgeon newly moulted, he's quite dark in colour.


_Avicularia huriana_ - Pie, also newly moulted.



_Brachypelma albiceps_ - Transit


_Grammostola pulchra_ - Loki


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2007)

These are the new additions.  

_Avicularia versicolor_ - Crookshanks



_Brachypelma boehmei_ - Carmello



_Poecilotheria metallica_ - Royal




I'll have more pics to post tomorrow, I have more new arrivals plus a few others.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice pics and collection.

Alain


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you Alain, much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 27, 2007)

Man..you just depressed me with those pics!!!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol! I'm sorry!


----------



## beetleman (Apr 27, 2007)

wow :worship: very nice!! awesome spiders:clap: tarantulas rule:drool: that's why ive got sooo many also,i gotta get me a camera so i can start taking pics of all of mine. enjoy all of your babies i know i'm enjoying all of mine


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Beetleman, you should definitely get a camera. Taking pics of my spiders is one of my favourite things to do. I should have some more pics up later today, I got some more new spiders yesterday.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

Well here's some more pics. 

_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"_ newly moulted. This is Dimebag, it's 2" now and I believe it is a male. Hopefully my other one is female. I don't know anyone else in Canada that has these so breeding loans don't look too promising.





_Poecilotheria miranda_ sub-adult female. This is Fleet, I was trying to use her for a photo contest in which I needed a threat display. I tried everything to tick her off but it did no good, the only threat I got from her was when she took off across the room and I put the deli cup in front of her, scared her a bit. So she is a good example of non-defensive pokies. 




And the new additions I got yesterday.

_Brachypelma klaasi_ sling. It is about one inch, I haven't named it yet.


_Brachypelma smithi_, also about an inch unnamed.


_Crassicrus lamanai_ female #1. This is Bavmorda.



Female #2, Mollywobbles. They could both use a moult, but the cinnamon colour is really pretty.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

wow Laura that's awesome! great spiders and pics! I am jealous .. my collection is so small  hahaha


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Chris! And I just found out I'm getting a female _P. ornata _for free tomorrow too! This has been a great week lol!


----------



## beetleman (Apr 28, 2007)

as always awesome spiders!:clap: a free spider? good deal:worship:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> Thanks Chris! And I just found out I'm getting a female _P. ornata _for free tomorrow too! This has been a great week lol!


I dont have anything nice to say, so I wont say anything at all... jjk thats awesome!! how big? quite the Pokie farm you got happening over there!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

I haven't seen her yet but probably about 4" or so. Yeah this one will make 14 pokies! Wow, I hadn't added them up before lol!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I haven't seen her yet but probably about 4" or so. Yeah this one will make 14 pokies! Wow, I hadn't added them up before lol!


yeah well I have 4!! ;P  HAHAHA


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2007)

You win! Lol!  Well once we mate up together ( I mean the spiders) then you'll have lots of babies, course that won't be for a while. But I think only one more moult for my versi male!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 29, 2007)

The new _P. ornata_, which it turns out looks very male. But he is a beauty and I'm sure he'll make some lucky lady happy in the future!

These were taken outside in the sun with no flash.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice pics I love the ornata


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 20, 2007)

*Some new pics*

_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_ - A recent addition of mine, this is a young female I got from Martin and Amanda. She's a beauty but has a bit of an attitude. Her name is Suite Judy Blue Eyes.





_Haplopelma schmidti_ - This is the first time I've been able to photograph Ghost since it was rehoused. Still unsexed, the last moult is still at the bottom of its burrow I believe.




_Grammostola pulchra_ - This is Loki, my boy that I've raised from a tiny sling. He's been in pre-moult for a very long, long, long time lol!


And this is Hedwig, his future girlfriend. She is another new addition. She's wild caught so is a little rough looking, has what looks like a slightly damaged chelicerae, but it doesn't impede her feeding at all. She's five inches.




_Holothele incei_




_Crassicrus lamanai_ - I was hoping this one was a male as I have two adult females, but alas, another female. I have one more unsexed sling, let's hope I'm more lucky with that one.


_Cyriocosmus elegans_ - Ladybird is a real lady when she's out of her enclosure. 





_Bonnetina rudloffi_



_Brachypelma emilia_ - This little one took over a year between moults.



_Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui"_


_Cyriocosmus sp. "Bolivia"_ another new addition, I got three of these little 1/8" guys from Martin and Amanda.


_Bracypelma boehmei_



_Brachypelma albopilosum_



_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" _- This one kept wanting to come out but would chicken out at the last minute.


_Avicularia huriana _- Pie, the living carpet! 



_Peocilotheria miranda_ - My female recently moulted, I haven't been able to get a good shot of her yet.



_Peocilotheria pederseni_



_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ - Tonks, newly moulted.


Pennywise


----------



## regalis (Jun 20, 2007)

I want your Avicularia huriana ! :drool: :drool:


----------



## †HoloW† (Jun 20, 2007)

I like your g. pulchra and p. ultramarinus..

and very nice colection..:clap:


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## eman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool new spiders Laura.  I'm glad you finally bit the bullet for the P. ultramarinus - I'm sure you won't be dissapointed! 

Cheers,

Emmanuel


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Eman, I totally love her already, she is really gorgeous and always out in the open. Plus she has quite the healthy appetite! She has a ways to go before she is adult, but she's well on her way.


----------



## AlainL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Laura!

Very nice pics:clap: beautiful P.ultramarinus, I might get one soon, also from Martin.
the pic of your P.ultramarinus is very good...you can actually see the blue on the femurs.

You have a beautiful collection keep on posting.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey all, I've been doing some rehousing so I have a few new pics.

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ sub adult male, pics taken outside.




_Poecilotheria ornata_ sub adult male newly moulted, pics taken outside.

Pic taken indoors.


_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_, pics taken outside.
1.

2.




_Poecilotheria metallica_, pic taken through plastic.


_Avicularia huriana_ adult female.



_Avicularia versicolor_ sub adult male.






_Poecilotheria miranda_ female, through glass. She is eating a Discoid roach in the second pic.



_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_, I think it is male.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 28, 2007)

It's been a while since I posted any pictures, so I have a few months worth sitting on my computer.

Some snakes I got to hold at the Arachnoparty this summer.

Rubber Boa



Kenyan Sand Boa



Sinoloan Milk Snake



I'll post the tarantula pics next.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 28, 2007)

_Avicularia huriana_ adult female newly moulted - Pie




_Avicularia versicolor_ juvenile male - Crookshanks




_Bonnetina rudloffi_ juvenile unsexed - Lukien




_Brachypelma albopilosum_ sling - Toodles


_Brachypelma boehmei _adult female, newly moulted - Carmello



_Brachypelma klaasi _large sling - Spuzm


_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ juvenile female - Smartie
Going into new home

And in the new home



_Crassicrus lamanai_ adult female fairly newly moulted - Mollywobbles





_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_ juvenile. Not sure which one this is, but most likely male.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 28, 2007)

_Eupalaestrus campestratus_ adult female - Charlotte


_Grammostola iheringi_ sling new addition - Moghedien




_Grammostola pulchra_ adult female - Hedwig



_Heteropoda venatoria_ female. This was the last of the new additions, it's creepy as hell, no name yet. I know the picture sucks but it would not stop moving!



_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_ sub adult female - Suite Judy Blue Eyes





_Poecilotheria formosa_ juvenile unsexed not sure which one this is.


_Poecilotheria miranda_ adult female newly moulted - Fleet




_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ sub adult unsexed - Pennywise


_Xenesthis intermedia_ sling also a new addition - Lanfear


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome photo's Laura.

That little albo is growing up nicely


----------



## AlainL (Oct 28, 2007)

Ya, very nice pics Laura:clap: 
I love your P.ultramarinus:}


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 28, 2007)

Awsome pictures.
I really like the names you come up with for your T's


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you very much for the replies! 

Trevor - It's still quite small, barely 1.5"! But a cute little thing and a great eater.

Alain - She is quickly becoming one of my favourites, she's a very active tarantula, always out and about.

Fartowski - Thank you, I have alot of fun coming up with names for them all!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello,

As I went through your pics....you have such a nice variety of T's! Very lucky. While I have allot I do not have the variety that you do. Very nice pics too!


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I find I like having a nice variety, and there are so many more I would like, but I have enough already. They all have such interesting qualities and each are fun to watch in their own way.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a couple pics. 

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ young female.


_Avicularia versicolor_ mature male.


_Psalmopoeus pulcher _mature male.


_Brachypelma boehmei _adult female.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 10, 2008)

It's been a little while since I had new pics, so here's a few.

_Avicularia sp. "huriana"_ adult female. I'm not sure why she chose to kick off all her hair. The only thing I can think of is that her hanging plant fell down, and she didn't feel secure enough so lined her web with hair.



_Cyriocosmus elegans _newly moulted adult female, with my finger for size reference.



_Cyriocosmus perezmilesi_ juvenile.



_Eupalaestrus campestratus_ adult female. She is one fat girl, and she hardly ever eats. Poor metabolism. 


_Grammostola pulchra_ juvenile male. This is my little Loki, he's only three inches, and he hasn't moulted in two years! Cheap pet though as he doesn't eat either.


_Poecilotheria metallica_ female, newly moulted. I rehoused her, so this is her walking calmly out of the old house, walking up to the new house, and then exploring the new house. She was so calm about the whole thing.




I'm hoping this one is a male, he should be moulting soon and I'm hoping he'll be mature. I rehoused him also and he was a little skittish, but still pretty calm.



_Poecilotheria miranda_ adult female.


And a sling


_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ mature male. He's been living with the female since the end of February, I guess she likes having him around. Though I haven't actually seen them do anything.



This is the female.


_Xenesthis intermedia_ newly moulted.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Laura 

Long time you didn't post pics.

Your photos are always looking good:clap:


----------



## seanbond (Apr 10, 2008)

kewl kollect!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Alain and Sean.


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pictures Laura 
I love your collection.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 19, 2008)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ battling a roach that was a bit too large. It was pretty funny.



_Avicularia sp. "huriana"_ adult female.
Before

After


_Brachypelma albiceps_ juvenile female.
Moulting upright

After moult


_Brachypelma emilia_ young female.
Before

After


_Lampropelma violaceopes_ newly moulted mature male. He's all legs!



_Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" _unsexed. Received in trade.



_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ male and female in their webs. They are still living together, it's been over two months. His abdomen is getting very small now though. Sorry for the crappy picture, I just thought they looked cute looking at each other from their webs.

_
Xenesthis intermedia_

_
Yamia sp. "Koh Samui"_ this darn spider has not moulted in a very long time.


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 19, 2008)

Hey Laura!

Very nice Avicularia sp. "huriana" that you have. I miss mine.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Chris, she is a cool spider!

Here are some new pics.

_Lampropelma violaceopes_ six inch female


_Paraphysa parvula_ sub-adult female. She is the cutest thing EVER!




_Euathlus truculentus_ sling


_Grammostola iheringi_ sling


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------

